# My flasks arrived!



## papheteer (Apr 23, 2017)

Met Matt (Ten Shin) at the airport and got my flasks. I am very happy with the health and size of the plants. A bit pricey but I think they're worth it. I am gonna have to wait 2 weeks before potting them up.



IMG_7752 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_7753 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_7756 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_7757 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_7758 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_7759 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_7760 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_7761 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_7762 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_7763 by dennt503, on Flickr


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2017)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 23, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Good luck, keep us posted.



Thanks!!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 24, 2017)

Best of luck


----------



## troy (Apr 24, 2017)

They look great, what are they?


----------



## papheteer (Apr 24, 2017)

Mark Karayannis said:


> Best of luck



Thank you. I will be needing it!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 24, 2017)

troy said:


> They look great, what are they?



Thank you. 
micranthum x (Shun-Fa Golden x micranthum) 

Fanaticum 'Bear-4' x Shun-Fa Golden 

Magic Lantern x emersonii 'Chiu Hua'

delenatii x vietnamense 

Joyce Hasegawa x hangianum 

emersonii var. huonglanae x emersonii 'Chiu Hua' 

Lola Bird 'Bear-1' x Shun-Fa Golden 'Bear-3'


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 24, 2017)

He must have carried them in the cabin? They all look like there has been no jumbling around during the flight. 

Looking great! 
The only challenge might be breaking the glass?
I have only gotten plastic flask with twist open top.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 24, 2017)

How flasks should look after transport!!


----------



## papheteer (Apr 24, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> He must have carried them in the cabin? They all look like there has been no jumbling around during the flight.
> 
> Looking great!
> The only challenge might be breaking the glass?
> I have only gotten plastic flask with twist open top.



Looks like he hand-carried them. Matt is super nice to deal with. Takes a while to reply to emails at times so just be patient. But nice guy overall.

OMG tell me about it. Thats the thing I am looking forward to the least! I love those wide-mouth plastic bottles.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2017)

They look good. Breaking the glass is easy with a long bolt.


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful babies. I'm looking forward to seeing them
grow up. I think I'd try to find a small glass cutter at the
local hardware and cut around the fat part of the glass and
just lift it off.


----------



## PaphLover (Apr 26, 2017)

Well, it's official! I'm definitely not part of the secret squirrel flask club. 

They look gorgeous! Congrats and happy growing!!!


----------

